# Vinyl cutter which one



## leej (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi this is my first post. I was ready and set to buy a entry level Vinyl cutter. I need to use it to cut (Signs, vehicles graphics ,Heat transfer t-shirts vinyls.) After reading many reviews iam confused. 

Need to know which one is good. Or is there a comparison site.


*GCC Expert 24.*
*Craft Robo CC330 20*.
*Roland StiKa SV-8.*


----------



## lucky5 (Apr 9, 2010)

RS720C RED DOT 

Redsail is capable of importing the following file formats from different software:

Adode Illustrator(.*ai )

Corel 11 - X3
Artcut6 (*.ac6)
Artcut5 (*.ac5)
Tiff (*.tif)
Bitmap (*.bmp)
EPS (*.eps)
Text (*.txt)
HPGL (*.plt)
AutoCAD (*.dxf)

And it is also capable of exporting the following file formats to different software:


EPS (*.eps)
PLT (*.plt)
CAD (*.dxf)
Text (*.txt)

Compatibility:


Windows 2000, Windows XP 32/64 Bit, Windows Vista 32 bit and 64 bit Windows 7

Also includes:

1 CutMate Software - Compatible for Corel Draw, Photoshop and other File formats
1 Dongle for Cutmate ( Corel Plug - in )
3 Roland Cutting Blades
1 USB Cable
1 Blade Holder
1 Pen Holder
1 Fuse
1 Power Cable
1 Iron Stand
1 RS32 Serial Cable
1 Coat / Cover For the Plotter
1 Sticker Ruler
1 Set of Screws for Stand


----------



## station22designs (Dec 28, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I am ready to buy our cutter but I am at a loss on deciding on a brand.


----------



## lucky5 (Apr 9, 2010)

station22designs said:


> I am in the same boat. I am ready to buy our cutter but I am at a loss on deciding on a brand.




Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We have tested the GCC Expert 24, and really liked it.

We havent tested the Robo or Stika yet, so I cannot speak to those cutters.

I have read positive reviews on all of those cutters, however.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 33" cutter, and have been looking for a smaller one. 

The GCC expert 24 has some pretty positive reviews here. There was a post a while back, and several people bought them, and were happy with them.

I spoke to someone locally who has the craft robo PRO, and she loves it. Said it's way better than the US cutter she was using before, but much more expensive. This isn't the same craft robo you mentioned though.

The stika sv8 is suppose to be decent, but really small. I wouldn't buy one that small unless I only planned on doing really small stuff.


----------



## mikegraphics (Nov 5, 2009)

i have owned a red sail cutter and a seiki cutter both good cutters worked great for what i was doing untill i got more business and went to a graphtec and have never looked back save your money and get either a roland or a graphtec


----------



## Crawler Graphics (Jan 11, 2009)

My vote would be for the largest one you can afford. If you're doing large vehicle graphics the larger cutter will allow more possibilities.


----------

